# Great find :)



## mike johnson (Jul 26, 2012)

sheetpan.png



__ mike johnson
__ Jul 26, 2012






I recently started to do some cold smoking of chees and was looking for a tray of some kind that was flat with perforations that would make a cool design on the cheese. I found this new at a resteraunt supply store for about 10$. after i cut it in 1/2 ill have 1 for smoking cheese and another i can use for shrimp.oysters,nuts or anything else. I thoght id share this becase of all the uses in either hot or cold smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 26, 2012)

Did you get a name for it?


----------



## jarhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Pops, it looks to be a perforated sheet pan.


----------

